# A Goats milk Lotion recipe?



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you make a Goats milk face cream/lotion and would like to share the recipe? I have done a search but doesnt seem to be any GM recipes at HT. If I am going to make soap I may as well make my own lotion too...both of which I buy from a local maker. :cheers:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I found this one... http://www.theuddergoatsoap.net/Recipes.html what do you think of it? Do I have to use Aloe vera Gel? What are the alternatives for the gel?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Distilled water.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I think you need to hear some cautionary advice before starting to make lotions. With homemade lotions we have different concerns than with homemade soaps. Water and fat is bacteria growing medium, so we have to do several things to keep the lotion safe and free of bacteria. 

First you need to have sterile equipment and working space to reduce the amount of bacteria in the working environment. 

If you use goat milk in the recipe pasteurize the milk twice, and don't use more than 10 percent in the recipe. Aloe vera juice can be used as part of the liquid and so can distilled water. 

Use a preservative according to the manufacturers directions for the amount of product you are making. Wholesalesupplies plus has good descriptions of thier preservatives at a good price. Make sure you know at what temperature you need to add the preservative. 

Consider using a tested recipe found at lotioncrafter or snow drift farms. It's o.k. to do this as you learn how, and you will get a consistent product. 

If you don't use a preservative use amber glass jars, and keep it in the fridge and don't make a big amount. I'm a newbie at this too, so I don't mind sharing what I have learned. Vicki gave me lots of good advice when I blundered along asking all kinds of silly questions. 

One more thing- lotion needs to be tested before you start marketing and selling it. Don't sell any until you are ready to get it tested in a lab.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Jo. :terrific:


----------

